# How to Survive the End of the World - National Geographic series



## PaulLev (Nov 2, 2012)

part science fiction, part serious speculation and analysis, all frightening - and I'm in most or all episodes in this new National Geographic series that debuts (in the US) on December 10.

trailer: http://paullevinson.blogspot.com/2013/11/how-to-survive-end-of-world-on-national.html


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

Interesting - however, if the world is really ending - there would be no way to survive without going to another world. Y'know?


----------



## Lisa Scott (Apr 4, 2011)

Very cool!  I'm going to watch. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## PaulLev (Nov 2, 2012)

balaspa said:


> Interesting - however, if the world is really ending - there would be no way to survive without going to another world. Y'know?


Actually, that very question was addressed in a National Geo show on which I was a guest "expert" last year - "Evacuate Earth".


----------



## PaulLev (Nov 2, 2012)

Lisa Scott said:


> Very cool! I'm going to watch. Thanks for the heads up.


My pleasure!


----------



## PaulLev (Nov 2, 2012)

Coming tomorrow (Jan 2) at 9pm and 11pm, episode #3 in this series: Frozen Earth (screenshot in OP is from Frozen Earth)

Details on the first two episodes:

http://paullevinson.blogspot.com/2013/12/how-to-survive-end-of-world-on-nat-geo.html

http://paullevinson.blogspot.com/2013/12/how-to-survive-end-of-world-story.html


----------



## PaulLev (Nov 2, 2012)

Early warning: NatGeo Channel resumes its "How to Survive the End of the World" series with two episodes on July 20: "Micro Monsters (Nanotech)" 9pm Eastern, and "Flooded Earth" 10pm Eastern - the following trailer for "Micro Monsters" features me at the beginning - http://channel.nationalgeographic.com/channel/how-to-survive-the-end-of-the-world/videos/conventional-weapons-vs-nano-robots/


----------



## Melisse (Jun 3, 2012)

I'll watch!

Years ago, when young and foolish, hubby and I belonged to a church*cough* that went totally nuts about Y2K. A year of prep, storing water, canned goods etc...I was skeptical and told my hubby if it was really going to happen, shouldn't we move home to NW Montana--with the deer and the elk, the salmon, the trout, wild huckleberries, good ol' boys relatives who can shoot and butcher meat? Who know where to harvest free firewood?

Hubby agreed, but we decided this was all a panic. And it was, come the dreaded morning after, Wichita, KS still stood. Wal Mart was open.


----------



## PaulLev (Nov 2, 2012)

Absolutely right - indeed, I think of the series as a sort of reality television science fiction.  Enjoy!


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

If it's really the "end" of the world - ain't no one gonna survive.


----------



## PaulLev (Nov 2, 2012)

Good point - the title is an oxymoron.


----------

